# ZK Is Done Playing!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Petrified Puffer: Does this mean what I think it means?

ZK: That all depends, what do you think it means?

PP: Is Zilla Killas Inc targeting some poor soul with another mass bombing mission?

ZK: It might...not sure though.

PP: Well, can you at least give me a hint about where this possible "atom bomb" might land so I will be able to protect my loved ones?

ZK: We usually don't give hints, but since this one is goinng to create a HUGE hole in the earth, nawwww, here is all the hint that you need. Track it, and if you think it is headed your way, duck!

9405 5036 9930 0129 6399 37 :target:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp you have lost your mind buddy!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There will be more additions to this today and you can take that to the bank!!


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

Fark. Everyone run.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I read the title, and for some reason the first thing that popped into my head was children playing with mudpies.

You guys moving to the teeter-totter?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I read the title, and for some reason the first thing that popped into my head was children playing with mudpies.
> 
> You guys moving to the teeter-totter?


Teeter-Totter????

Hell we're taking over the hole F'in playground!!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Bullies...

I probably shouldn't mock... both my humidors are full.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Teeter-Totter????
> 
> Hell we're taking over the hole F'in playground!!


And we're kicking everyone out of OUR playground. YOU BETTA CAAAAALLLL SOMEEEEBBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYY! hone:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Teeter-Totter????
> 
> Hell we're taking over the hole F'in playground!!


Nothing but a bunch of bullies.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

The theme of this thread has taken a very adolescent twist, and I like it. Next time, I'm not sharing my dump truck with you.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And we're kicking everyone out of OUR playground. YOU BETTA CAAAAALLLL SOMEEEEBBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYY! hone:


You're not kicking everyone off the playground, everyones leaving. No one wants to play with the special kids in protective helmets that's eating sand. Kipp it's time to round up you group of "special" friends and board the short bus.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> There will be more additions to this today *and you can take that to the bank*!!


When ZK stoops to quoting old episodes of _Baretta_, you know they're pretty much washed up...

:ss


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man, ProstateGeek just doesn't get it..maybe we need to teach him a lesson too?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

More Duds being sent out by the Zk, :bored:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Man, ProstateGeek just doesn't get it..maybe we need to teach him a lesson too?


What kind of lesson?? Dont make fun of those with special needs? I'll handle it for you. Terry, it's not nice to make fun or poke at those who are mentally challenged and slow. Stop making fun of the ZK.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

I dont know why but everytime I see a post about ZK gearing up, this is what comes to mind.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

max gas said:


> You're not kicking everyone off the playground, everyones leaving. No one wants to play with the special kids in protective helmets that's eating sand. Kipp it's time to round up you group of "special" friends and board the short bus.


What protective helmets ??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Aww, little Kipp, are you all done playing? Ok, come on inside and get washed up. Cant having you going down for your nap all dirty!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Aww, little Kipp, are you all done playing? Ok, come on inside and get washed up. Cant having you going down for your nap all dirty!


Man, a nap sounds amazing!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually... yeah. It does. I didn't realize how much I loved naps until college ended and I could no longer take them. Dang. I miss having zero responsibility.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Actually... yeah. It does. I didn't realize how much I loved naps until college ended and I could no longer take them. Dang. I miss having zero responsibility.


Right? I wish I could take back all the naps I passed up before I had kids! Oh and make sure you KILL john I'm your pass! LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if this one will actually leave a mark..


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I wonder if this one will actually leave a mark..


The Zilla Killas - bombing equivalent of a noogie.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh Oh ZK's are having a temper tantrum again.... Time for your nap LOL :yawn:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:bored:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

why is it that when zk makes threats i picture the e-trade babies


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I wonder if this one will actually leave a mark..


We leave a mark from time to time...how about that Tat bomb Ray? that one leave a mark?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> We leave a mark from time to time...how about that Tat bomb Ray? that one leave a mark?


Ya Ray huh ! Huh Ray !


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> why is it that when zk makes threats i picture the e-trade babies


When I see Kipp post I usually think more along the lines of Pinky...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> We leave a mark from time to time...how about that Tat bomb Ray? that one leave a mark?


It's easier to leave a mark when you farm work out to private contractors.

:tape2:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Man, *ProstateGeek* just doesn't get it..maybe we need to teach him a lesson too?


Ha. I read by that the first time - funny stuff.

Oh, I get it. Shawn (oldmso54) at least gets that I get it. But Shawn, even though ZK, is not as much of a debutante as others.

Just sayin'. :ss

_<what's next, Kipp? Gonna hit us with some Starsky & Hutch quotes?> _


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Right? I wish I could take back all the naps I passed up before I had kids! Oh and make sure you KILL john I'm your pass! LOL


I guess ZK is done playing, now its time for their nap. :dunno:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Carton of milk and a couple cookies and they will be down for a while.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I love this place.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I love this place.


You and me both! LOL


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

monday just got a whole lot better, this place is great


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

ZK - who are they? :lol::lol::lol:

Wake me up when they do something serious. :spy:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Someone is on their period if they have to take it out on others AGAIN! Midol works wonders if you guys take it. lol.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> Someone is on their period if they have to take it out on others AGAIN! Midol works wonders if you guys take it. lol.


Is that what you use Will? I hear those photographers can be pretty "moody"! LOL


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

of course we are moody. cause we gotta put up with people like you who are always on the rag! lmao.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha. I read by that the first time - funny stuff.
> 
> Oh, I get it. Shawn (oldmso54) at least gets that I get it. But Shawn, even though ZK, is not as much of a debutante as others.
> 
> ...


I thought I was getting complimented but guess I was getting dissed - as usual I never quite understand Terry's posts (but that's what makes them so fun).

Oh, and by the way - since it's all going to the same place:
0310 3490 0001 8663 5397 (if you want to peek)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

So who is ZK and what is he done playing with:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Carton of milk and a couple cookies and they will be down for a while.


So... ummm... Where is the WSBS on the *Troop Raffle Donation*??? You guys MIA? There's prizes for helping our Troops!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kipp, and himself, respectively.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I wonder if this one will actually leave a mark..


Ray - you could leave a mark in the *Troop Raffle Donation*? You might even be eligible to win one of the prizes! Either way I know the *Troops* (and Dave -owaindav) would love for you to leave a mark (I mean participate) :u


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> So... ummm... Where is the WSBS on the *Troop Raffle Donation*??? You guys MIA? There's prizes for helping our Troops!!


MIA? According to _your _latest update... WSBS holds position #1!

:crazy:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> According to your latest update... WSBS was first up!


Gotta hand it to your Derek - *YOU were #1*!! Props given, but where is the rest of the squid??


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> So... ummm... Where is the WSBS on the *Troop Raffle Donation*??? You guys MIA? There's prizes for helping our Troops!!


I only just now saw the post, and probably would not have without your gentle reminder, so thanks. PM'ing Dave/owaindav right now.

WSBS Squid sniper out.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Trying to figure out amazon paythingy now...

Edit: Cancel that, waiting for PM response for pay pal.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wsbs represent!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Gotta hand it to your Derek - *YOU were #1*!! Props given, but where is the rest of the squid??


We are squid.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> We are squid.


Well done Derek - I think all 3 of the WSBS have now officially committed to helping Dave and the troops = gonna have to give you a little RG for that!

Dang rules say I have to spread it around first?!? (that's one thing I still haven't figured out here on Puff yet!!)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah me neither.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0129 3324 70


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well done Derek - I think all 3 of the WSBS have now officially committed to helping Dave and the troops = gonna have to give you a little RG for that!
> 
> Dang rules say I have to spread it around first?!? (that's one thing I still haven't figured out here on Puff yet!!)


I hit him for ya bro.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Swany said:


> I hit him for ya bro.


Thanks - I think I have to wait 24 hrs or something like that so I should be able to get him tomorrow.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I've yet to see ZK actually knock someone out... just sayin


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

0303 0330 0000 1572 40fu


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> 0303 0330 0000 1572 40*fu*


:lie:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> :lie:


Na uh, you poo poo head. :boxing:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Na uh, you poo poo head. :boxing:


:tape2:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Alas, they tried to destroy me but I still live. The postal clerk has left for another job and I now have to rent a bigger box but I still have air in my lungs. I am constantly aware of their troop movement and if needed I may respond again.

For now I will let the paper tigers, known as the Boy Scouts or Zks, be left to peacefully go about their way terrorizing other subjects.


----------



## Cigarman007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Good morning
relax, enjoy your favorite cigar and beverage. Sit back and relax.
Enough childish bullshit, grow up,


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Cigarman007 said:


> Good morning
> relax, enjoy your favorite cigar and beverage. Sit back and relax.
> Enough childish bullshit, grow up,


Wow....... Really???


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Wow....... Really???


Exactly what I thought....


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Exactly what I thought....


Right?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigarman007 said:


> Good morning
> relax, enjoy your favorite cigar and beverage. Sit back and relax.
> Enough childish bullshit, grow up,


In a world of stress and responsibility it is good to be able to have a release...and there is nothing wrong with it. So to you, sir, I say lighten up and you go ahead and sit back, relax and watch your RG go through the floor...because once I am able I will do my part.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

-RG for me :smoke: 


I was a delayed fire mine will go out this morning


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

All fun and games until someone acts like an adult...:mn

:focus: so let the ZK bashing continue.....:rockon:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

hoosiers2006 said:


> All fun and games until someone acts like an adult...:mn
> 
> :focus: so let the ZK bashing continue.....:rockon:


Yeah! Let the ZK bashing continue! (doody head) Oops, that isn't very adult now, is it? :kiss:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I mean... I can't stand you guys :kiss:... All talk! :blah:
, but by all means, have fun!


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

All talk and no play, makes ZK fall to noobs.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigarman007 said:


> Good morning
> relax, enjoy your favorite cigar and beverage. Sit back and relax.
> Enough childish bullshit, grow up,


I think you have missed the mark here fellow puffer. This is all in good fun and has been going on for awhile. There is no maliciousness (except in your post) amongst any of us ZK's, WSBS, Pink Prancing Ponies or just plain unafilliated brothers. Clearly you came to the conversation late and have totally misread the good natured give and take that we engage in - boys will be boys you know, and most of us never want to grow up, and yes, we still want to always play with our toys.

We are friends and BOTL here and a little good natured ribbing is quite acceptable amongst us! Negativity, on the other hand, is not a staple here on Puff.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think you have missed the mark here fellow puffer. This is all in good fun and has been going on for awhile. There is no maliciousness (except in your post) amongst any of us ZK's, WSBS, Pink Prancing Ponies or just plain unafilliated brothers. Clearly you came to the conversation late and have totally misread the good natured give and take that we engage in - boys will be boys you know, and most of us never want to grow up, and yes, we still want to always play with our toys.
> 
> We are friends and BOTL here and a little good natured ribbing is quite acceptable amongst us! Negativity, on the other hand, is not a staple here on Puff.


Well said my ZK brother. As a matter of fact (though I would vehemently deny ever typing this) I do enjoy David, ProstateGeek and Anincompoopforallseasons...and how can you not like the Pink Pony, after Shuckins, he does the BEST reviews! LMAO

So we will keep on keeping on and not let little angry monsters lke yourself get in our way of having a good time and taking a much needed break from reality.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Well said my ZK brother. As a matter of fact (though I would vehemently deny ever typing this) I do enjoy David, ProstateGeek and Anincompoopforallseasons...and how can you not like the Pink Pony, after Shuckins, he does the BEST reviews! LMAO
> 
> So we will keep on keeping on and not let little angry monsters lke yourself get in our way of having a good time and taking a much needed break from reality.


*"...having a good time and taking a much needed break from reality."*

YEAH!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Cigarman007 said:


> Good morning
> relax, enjoy your favorite cigar and beverage. Sit back and relax.
> Enough childish bullshit, grow up,


Who pee'd inthis guys Wheaties? He's obviously in the wrong forum if he doesn't like childish taunting and name calling.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Who pee'd inthis guys Wheaties? He's obviously in the wrong forum if he doesn't like childish taunting and name calling.


I actually laughed out loud when i read this one...:biglaugh:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like all the ZK's are climbing out of their rubble piles to take part in This one. It's either going to be a massive ass kicking or an epic fail. I'm on the edge of my seat to see how this one turns out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm guessing titlowda is in for smackdown


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Cigarman007 said:


> Good morning
> relax, enjoy your favorite cigar and beverage. Sit back and relax.
> Enough childish bullshit, grow up,


I'm with everyone else - this post sticks out like a sore Weiner.
:ss

Carry on, gentlemen!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Cigarman007 said:


> Good morning
> relax, enjoy your favorite cigar and beverage. Sit back and relax.
> Enough childish bullshit, grow up,


C'mon guys, Cigarman007 has got to be an existing ZK with a new fake profile and new name; coming in here to derail the ZK bashing, tryin to get all of the ZK haters focused on someone else. Well Cigarman007, if thats even your 'real name', its not going to work, we see right through your tricks, go on, get outa here, get!

Alright all, continue bashing the ZK, it is very entertaining, I'm going to sit back and watch the show!opcorn::smoke2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

There is always that one kid on the playground...

Usually ends up sitting on the teeter totter by himself.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

...cause he wet himself and no one will play with him.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm with everyone else - this post sticks out like a sore Weiner.
> :ss
> 
> Carry on, gentlemen!


Oh Terry, Terry, Terry - my how you do make me laugh!! :rotfl:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Is he giggling? If I didn't know better, I'd think Shawn had a crush on you Terry!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:spy:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi !


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :spy:


Okay. You just became the creepy guy hanging around the park.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ Is he giggling? If I didn't know better, I'd think Shawn had a crush on you Terry!


I'll give you this: you guys up in the wild, Great Northwest, do have a unique sense of humour!! Go a little farther north, just over the border, and they are just downright insane (_Craig_).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Truth.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> So... ummm... Where is the WSBS on the *Troop Raffle Donation*??? You guys MIA? There's prizes for helping our Troops!!


Fact: WSBS = 100% participation.
Fact: ZK = <62% participation.

OOOHHHHH!!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It is all about manipulating statistics to your case. :thumb:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...cause he wet himself and no one will play with him.


LOL


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Fact: WSBS = 100% participation.
> Fact: ZK = <62% participation.
> 
> OOOHHHHH!!!!


See the thing is know one really knows how many ZK's are out there.....


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> See the thing is know one really knows how many ZK's are out there.....


Well by adding more ZK's, all you do is lower your percentage. layball:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> See the thing is know one really knows how many ZK's are out there.....


That is a very valid point...not everyone that rides with ZK makes it known as brashly as others. There ARE ZK that are quiet, reserved and calculating. Sometimes they don't even include any ZK affiliation in their bombs...then there are the non-ZK who ride with us on most occassions but have not been invited into the inner sanctum of the Board Room. ZK is every where, my friend. And you will NEVER be able to pin all of us.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

But if there were less than you thought we are better off......


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting a new group - The Tobacco Mercenaries.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I'm thinking of starting a new group - The Tobacco Mercenaries.


And Ben is the President, Vice-Pres, Secretary, Treasure and all of he members...LOL :smoke2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I'm thinking of starting a new group - The Tobacco Mercenaries.


I thought that was CI... Didn't you merc them out? :wink:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

You've got the basic idea...


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Incoming......


Dc# 0310349000210307559


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> And Ben is the President, Vice-Pres, Secretary, Treasure and all of he members...


Whatever he says, do not let Ben "member" you!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oopsie....... 

There goes another one...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just realized this is "a thread about nothing". Guess that's why I like it so much!

Though now I am somewhat concerned about Shawn's possible man-crush.... :ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bromances... They can get weird.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I've just realized this is "a thread about nothing". Guess that's why I like it so much!
> 
> Though now I am somewhat concerned about Shawn's possible man-crush.... :ss


I can see where one of 2 things is gonna happen:

A) they're going to call the looney wagon for me because of how much I end up bursting out laughing while in my office - OR

B) they're going to come inspect my computer to find out why I keep bursting out laughing while in my office _(in which case...well let's not go there!)_


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I can see where one of 2 things is gonna happen:
> 
> A) they're going to call the looney wagon for me because of how much I end up bursting out laughing while in my office - OR
> 
> B) they're going to come inspect my computer to find out why I keep bursting out laughing while in my office _(in which case...well let's not go there!)_


Shawn, you've forgotten the obvious option (C) - you're completely ignored at your desk, because by now everyone you work with instinctively knows when you're fartin' around on Puff (instead busting those code breakers!), and has grown quite accustomed to the hysterical shrieks of girl-like laughter that occasionally emanate from your office.

That, and your inane drooling every time a postal worker comes within 200 feet of your office with anything even remotely shaped like a small Priority Mail box. . .

:ss


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Shawn, you've forgotten the obvious option (C) - you're completely ignored at your desk, because by now everyone you work with instinctively knows when you're fartin' around on Puff (instead busting those code breakers!), and has grown quite accustomed to the hysterical shrieks of girl-like laughter that occasionally emanate from your office.
> 
> That, and your inane drooling every time a postal worker comes within 200 feet of your office with anything even remotely shaped like a small Priority Mail box. . .
> 
> :ss


Shawn's gonna get moved to the storage room like Milton did in Office Space. You better calm down Bro. Not too many offices have Internet in the storage closet.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread might have taken a pointless turn...but every so often you will notice a post of numbers...and that is what it is really all about. Look out, incoming!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Shawn, you've forgotten the obvious option (C) - you're completely ignored at your desk, because by now everyone you work with instinctively knows when you're fartin' around on Puff (instead busting those code breakers!), and has grown quite accustomed to the hysterical shrieks of girl-like laughter that occasionally emanate from your office.
> 
> That, and your inane drooling every time a postal worker comes within 200 feet of your office with anything even remotely shaped like a small Priority Mail box. . .
> 
> :ss


Terry - you have yet to cease to amaze me!!!!!!? Where did you get this little tidbit of information = *(instead busting those code breakers!)*. That's highly confidential, double secret probation type info!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Terry - you have yet to cease to amaze me!!!!!!? Where did you get this little tidbit of information = *(instead busting those code breakers!)*. That's highly confidential, double secret probation type info!!


Shawn, I'll keep that info on the QT then, provided you keep those 10% publishing royalties a'flowin'... :mrgreen:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Shawn, I'll keep that info on the QT then, provided you keep those 10% publishing royalties a'flowin'... :mrgreen:


Ummm... a little late for that since it's posted on a world wide forum don't ya think?? And *10%*?? We'll have to negotiate that!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Oopsie.......
> 
> There goes another one...


Hey, go into the other room if your going to keep farting.:faint:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ummm... a little late for that since it's posted on a world wide forum don't ya think?? And *10%*?? We'll have to negotiate that!!


Gotta be careful negotiating with hom bro...he IS a lawyer for dead people. :banana:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

...and always looking for new clients! 

Or young blondes to smile at innapropriately.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> This thread might have taken a pointless turn...but every so often you will notice a post of numbers...and that is what it is really all about. Look out, incoming!


I blame the random left turn in topic to the turd who called us childish.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ironically, he told us to "relax" before then showing us his stick. The one up his rear.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> This thread might have taken a pointless turn...but every so often you will notice a post of numbers...and that is what it is really all about. Look out, incoming!


Speaking of which 0310 3200 0001 1510 651X

Went out yesterday......


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ummm... a little late for that since it's posted on a world wide forum don't ya think??. . .


Nope. From my post it may be inferred that you're a cryptologist, or a cryptanalyst, or a cryptographer, or perhaps even one of those Navajo "Code Talkers". Of course, the reality may be MUCH more mundane.

Thank God for your cigars, huh? :ss


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Kipp, where's your boy Sandeep? he's usually #2 to fire on coordinated ZK attacks. Should we all be afraid that he's lurking in the shadows getting ready to pull the trigger


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

...according to these tracking numbers, residents of ALLEN PARK, MI and the surrounding area, should GTFO!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dahu said:


> ...according to these tracking numbers, residents of ALLEN PARK, MI and the surrounding area, should GTFO!


Allen Park, MI...hmmmmmmm, I wonder where this will land??? :target:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Speaking of which 0310 3200 0001 1510 651X
> 
> Went out yesterday......


Lucky for all of you who want to track this package, I am a cryptographer. I ran it through a complex algorithm and have deduced that the final number is a..........*5. *

It too, is currently in ALLEN PARK, MI. Look the eff out, whomever is there is about to get:target::target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope Barry Sanders has a bomb shelter.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So today could be eventful??????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Allen Park, MI...hmmmmmmm, I wonder where this will land??? :target:


Hmmmmmmm....Allen park, right down the road. 2 possible targets come to mind. One is quiet and doesn't do too much taunting and I talk a lot of crap and take shots at ZK whenever possible. I say bring it on ladies!!!! Let's see what you've got


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Hmmmmmmm....Allen park, right down the road. 2 possible targets come to mind. One is quiet and doesn't do too much taunting and I talk a lot of crap and take shots at ZK whenever possible. I say bring it on ladies!!!! Let's see what you've got


:target: 
:target: 
:target: 
:target: 
:target: 
:target: 
:target: 
:target: 
:target:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> :target:
> :target:
> :target:
> :target:
> ...


Hopefully you just hit the same button several times, and its not the number of laser guided bombs that are locked on to my house. I better warn the neighborhood! They aren't going to be happy with me.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Depends...

Have you been a good neighbor? They might prefer an empty lot on the block... :wink:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Hopefully you just hit the same button several times, and its not the number of laser guided bombs that are locked on to my house. I better warn the neighborhood! They aren't going to be happy with me.


Well, sir, how many of us have you hit? Hmmmm, me thinks there might be more than one! :high5:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Well, sir, how many of us have you hit? Hmmmm, me thinks there might be more than one! :high5:


Direct hits - 6. I will neither confirm or deny that I had something to do with 5 more after my bombs


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Direct hits - 6. I will neither confirm or deny that I had something to do with 5 more after my bombs


Hmmm, not sure that it is over yet.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hmmm, not sure that it is over yet.


Seeing your past group efforts, I'm assuming it's not. Whatever destruction that comes about today is probably just the first wave


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhhh so the rounds have landed??????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Ahhhh so the rounds have landed??????


They probably have Jeff, however I will not be able to witness the destruction caused until I get home from work


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm waiting to see the destruction! :hungry: I saw the stick in the mud too. Not a very nice guy... he might need to visit toys r' us.


I don't wanna grow up I'm a toys r us kid :drinking:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Seeing your past group efforts, I'm assuming it's not. Whatever destruction that comes about today is probably just the first wave


Now there is an astute young man! You have correctly deduced that the ZK's attack in waves to keep the target under continual attack! Well done!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Is ZK even still around, I thought we already dealt with you guys?:bounce:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Is ZK even still around, I thought we already dealt with you guys?:bounce:


QFT


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

They are still grazing somewhere...


----------

